# صناعـــــــــــــــــة الــــــــورق بالكامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل



## المهندس علي ماجد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

:81: :77: الورق مادة على شكل صفحات رقيقة تصنع بنسج الألياف السليولوزية للخضروات. وتستخدم مادة تلك الصفحات في الكتابــــة والطباعة والتغليف والتعبئة وفي الوفاء بالعديد من الأغراض التي تتراوح بين ترشيح الرواسب من المحاليل وصناعة أنواع معينة من مواد البناء. 
وفي حضارة القرن العشرين، أصبح الورق عنصرا أساسيا وأصبح تطوير الآلات من أجل إنتاجها السريع مسئولا عن زيادة التعليم وارتفاع المستويات التعليمية لدى الناس عبر أنحاء العالم. 
ورقة إحدى أهم المنتج الصناعي. الكتب الدراسية ومجلات وصُحُف مطبوعة على الورقةِ. البيانات المكتسبة مِنْ الحاسوبِ طَبعتْ على الورقةِ. وهو يُمْكِنُ أَنْ للمؤسساتِ التربويةِ، أقسام صناعية وحكومية تَعْملُ بدون طِباعَة ورقةِ وتَكْتبُ. تَتضمّنُ المُنتَجاتُ الورقيةُ ورق مقوّى مهمُ آخرُ أيضاً (صورة متحركة)، الذي مستعملُ في تغليف، الورقة التي تُجفّفُ Kalmnadel ومناشف ورقية.
نسبة لكل فرد إستهلاكِ ورق المقوّى في الولايات المتّحدةِ في حوالي 300 كيلوغرامَ لكل فرد بالسّنة. المنتجات الأمريكية حوالي 82 مليون طنَ متريَ سنوياً مِنْ الورقةِ وورق المقوّى، أَو تقريباً 30 % مِنْ الإنتاج العالمي الكليِّ. المنتجات العالمية حوالي 315 مليون طنَ متريَ بالسّنة مِنْ الورقةِ وورق المقوّى.
حُضُور الورقةِ مِنْ الأليافِ السليلوزيةِ وَجدتْ في جدران خلايا كُلّ النباتات. عندما يُرشّحُ a خَلِيْط الماءِ والليفِ خلال a كتاب أَو طحين sifter ألياف شابكتْ مَع بعضهم البعض a تُخفّفُ ورقةً. عندما رطبة رحيمة مُجَفَّفة أَسّستْ الصلاتَ بين الجزيئاتِ في الأليافِ السليلوزيةِ الكيميائيةِ تَرْبطُ قوّةَ ورقيةَ رقيقةَ. إنّ الأليافَ مكتسبة لعملِ الورقةِ مِنْ المصادرِ المُخْتَلِفةِ تَتضمّنُ خيزرانَ نباتِ نباتيِ، قطن، عشبة الحشيشَ والعشب الضارَ، نبات جوت، قصب سكر وسيقان Aydan للحنطةِ، رزّ وخشب متنوع آخر. المصدر الرئيسي لصناعةِ ورق ليفِ الخشبِ، يُنتجُ صنّاعَ ورقيينَ آلافَ النوعِ ودرجاتِ الورقةِ، ويَتبنّى أيّ نوعيات نوعِ الليفِ الورقيِ ضمن والطريقةِ إستعملا صناعةً.
يعود اختراع الورق إلى الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد (حوالي 2700 ق.م) فقد اخترع المصريون القدماء مادة صالحة للكتابة، مع سهولة الحصول على هذه المادة بثمن في متناول الأيدي، وهي ورق البردي. وكان ذلك من أعظم الاختراعات في تاريخ البشرية وقبل ذلك كانت الكتابة (التي ظهرت في الألف الرابع) مقصورة على الحجر أو اللوحات الطينية والتي استخدمها السومريون وفضلوا الكتابة عليها ووجدوها أقرب إلى التداول، وأيسر في التكلفة من قطع الحجر، وهي لوحات مكونة من طمي نقي ناعم، ويصب في قوالب ذات أشكال متعارف عليها، فتخرج اللوحة على هيئة القرص مسطحة الوجهين، أو على هيئة ربع الدائرة مستوية السطح محدبة الظهر، أو على هيئة المستطيل. وقد تكون اللوحة على هيئة المخروط، وتترك على حالها، بعد الكتابة أو تجفف في حرارة عادية بحيث تكتسب صلابة مناسبة. 
وكانت الألواح المستطيلة أكثر شيوعا، وكانت تحرق في أفران، وتحفظ في أغلفة طينية بعد أن ينثر عليها قليل من مسحوق الطمي الجاف ليمنع التصاقها بغلافها، ثم يكسر هذا الغلاف قبل قراءة لوحته الداخلية. 

ثم صنع المصريون الورق من سيقان نبات البردي، وحل مكان الكتب الحجرية والطينية. وكان البردي أوفر ثمنا وأيسر إذ كان ينمو بكثرة في مستنقعات الدلتا. وكان الورق يصنع بتقطيع اللب إلى شرائح طولية توضع متعارضة في طبقتين أو ثلاث فوق بعضها ثم تبلل بالماء وتضغط. وكان يصنع كصفحات منفصلة، ثم تلصق هذه الصفحات الواحدة في ذيل الأخرى، وبذلك أمكن عمل أشرطة بأطوال مختلفة تضم نصوصا طويلة. أما عرض شرائط البردي فقد تراوح من ثلاث أقدام إلى (18) قدما. وأطول بردية معروفة هي بردية هاريس وصل طولها (133) قدما وعرضها (16) قدما. ولقد ظل ورق البردي مستخدما في الكتابة في م نطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط حتى القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي. 
أما الورق المعروف حاليا، فيعود تاريخه إلى القرن الثاني الميلادي. ففي عام 105 بعد الميلاد صنع الصيني تسي آي لون ورقا من لحاء الشجر وشباك الأسماك. ثم توصل الصينيون إلى صنع الورق من عجائن لباب الشجر، فحلت بذلك مكان الحرير غالي الثمن، والغاب ثقيل الوزن اللذين قنع بهما الصينيون زمنا طويلا. وبعد ذلك طور الصينيون هذه الصنعة باستخدام مادة ماسكة من الغراء أو الجيلاتين مخلوطة بعجينة نشوية ليقووا بها الألياف ويجعلوا الورق سريع الامتصاص للحبر. 

ولكن الورق الصيني كان محدود الانتشار ولم يذع خبره في العالم القديم أو الوسيط حتى القرن الثامن الميلادي، حين عرف العرب أسرار صناعة الورق الصيني بعد فتح سمرقند عام 93هـ / 712 م. وأسس أول مصنع للورق في بغداد عام 178هـ / 794 م. وأسسه الفضل بن يحيى في عصر هارون الرشيد. ثم انتشرت صناعة الورق بسرعة فائقة في كل أنحاء العالم الإسلامي، فدخلت سوريا ومصر وشمال أفريقيا وأسبانيا، وكان الناس يكتبون حتى ذلك الوقت على الرق و العسب و اللخاف ، ثم أمر هارون الرشيد، بعد أن كثر الورق، ألا يكتب الناس إلا في الكاغد . 

وطور المسلمون صناعة الكاغد وأنتجت المصانع الإسلامية أنواعا ممتازة منه. ومن أشهر طرق صناعة الكاغد في العصور الإسلامية ما ورد في كتاب "عمدة الكتاب وعدة ذوي الألباب" وفيه يذكر مؤلفه الأمير المعز بن باديسي طريقة صناعة الكاغد من مادة القنب الأبيض وطريقته: "أن ينقع القنب ويسرح حتى يلين ثم ينقع بماء الجير ويفرك باليد ويجفف وتكرر هذه العملية ثلاثة أيام ويبدل الماء في كل مرة حتى يصبح أبيض ثم يقطع بالمقراض وينقع بالماء حتى يزول الجير منه ثم يدق في هاون وهو ندي حتى لا تبقى فيه عقد ثم يحلل في الماء ويصبح مثل الحرير ويصب في قوالب حسب الحجم المراد وتكون قطع الورق مفتوحة الخيطان فيرجع إلى القنب ويضرب شديدا ويغلى في قالب كبير بالماء ويحرك على وجهيه شديدا ويغلى في قالب كبير بالماء ويحرك على وجهيه حتى يكون ثخينا ثم يصب في قالب ويقلب على لوح ويلصق على الحائط حتى يجف ويسقط وي ؤخذ له دقيق ناعم ونشاء في الماء البارد ويغلى حتى يفور ويصب على الدقيق ويحرك حتى يروق فيطلى به الورق ثم تلف الورقة على قصبة حتى تجف من الوجهين ثم يرش بالماء ويجفف ويصقل". 

وخلال عشرة قرون متتالية، وحتى تاريخ اختراع أول ماكينة ورق في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي لم تتغير العمليات الأساسية المستخدمة في صناعة الورق. فكانت المادة الخام توضع في حوض كبير ثم تصحن بمدقة أو مطرقة ثقيلة لفصل الألياف. ثم يتم غسل هذه المادة بماء جار للتخلص من القاذورات، وبعد فصل الألياف تحفظ بدون تغيير الماء الموجود في الحوض. وفي هذه المرحلة، تكون المادة السائلة جاهزة لعملية صناعة الورق الفعلية. 
وتعتبر الآلة الرئيسية في صناعة الورق هي القالب.

ويوضع هذا القالب داخل إطار خشبي متحرك وهو إطار منخفض حول حافته. ويقوم صانع الورق بغمس القالب والإطار في الحوض الذي يحتوي على المادة السائلة، وعندما يخرجان من الحوض، يكون سطح القالب مغطى بطبقة رقيقة من خليط الألياف والماء. ثم يتم هز الآلة إلى الأمام والخلف ومن جانب لآخر. وتساعد هذه العملية على توزيع الخليط بالتساوي على سطح القالب وتجعل الألياف المفردة تتشابك مع الألياف الأخرى القريبة منها مما يجعل فرخ الورق قويا. وأثناء ذلك يترشح جزء كبير من الماء الموجود في الخليط عبر الشبكة الموجودة في القالب. ثم تترك الآلة وفرخ الورق المبتل بعض الوقت حتى يصبح الورق متماسكا بما فيه الكفاية بحيث يمكن التخلص من الإطار الخشبي الموجود حول القالب. 

وبعد نزع الإطار الخشبي من القالب، يوضع القالب في وضع معكوس ويوضع فرخ الورق على نسيج صوفي منسوج يسمى لبادة، ثم توضع لبادة أخرى على فرخ الورق وتكرر العملية. 

وبعد وضع لبادات بين عدد من أفراخ الورق، توضع الكومة كلها في مكبس وتعرض لضغط تصل درجته إلى 100 طن أو أكثر حيث يتم التخلص من معظم المياه المتبقية في الورق. ثم تفصل أفراخ الورق عن اللبادات وتكدس وتضغط. وتكرر عملية ضغط كومة الورق عدة مرات وفي كل مرة توضع الكومة في نسق مختلف حيث تكون أفراخ الورق المفردة في أوضاع مختلفة بالنسبة للأفراخ الأخرى. وتسمى هذه العملية بالتبادل ويؤدي تكرارها إلى تحسين سطح الأوراق التي تم الانتهاء من تصنيعها. وآخر مرحلة في صناعة الورق هي مرحلة التجفيف، حيث يعلق الورق ف ي مجموعات مكونة من أربع أو خمس أفراخ على حبال في غرفة تجفيف خاصة حتى تتبخر الرطوبة الموجودة به تماما. 

وبالنسبة للورق الذي يستخدم فيه الحبر لأغراض الكتابة أو الطباعة، فإنه يتطلب معالجة إضافية بعد التجفيف، لأنه بدون هذه المعالجة، سوف يمتص الورق الحبر وستظهر الخطوط مشوهة. وتشمل عملية المعالجة تغطية الورق بطبقة من الغراء من خلال غمسه في محلول من الغراء الحيواني ثم تجفيف الورق الذي تعرض لهذه العملية ثم الانتهاء من إعداد الورق عن طريق ضغط أفراخ الورق بين صفائح معدنية أو كرتون أملس. ويحدد مدى قوة الضغط ملمس الورق. وتضغط الأوراق ذات الملمس الخشن ضغطا خفيفا لمدة قصيرة نسبيا، بينما تضغط الأوراق ذات الملمس الناعم ضغطا شديدا لفترة أطول نسبيا. 

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']كيفية تصنيع الورق

المواد الخام. كانت ألياف القطن والكتان التي يتم الحصول عليها من الخرق ـ الأقمشة البالية ـ لعدة قرون مضت، هي المواد الرئيسية المستخدمة في إنتاج الورق. أما اليوم فقد استبدلت عجينة الخشب بهذه الألياف بدرجة كبيرة. والعجينة هو الاسم المستخدم للألياف المُعَدَّة لتحضير الورق. يقطع الخشب المستخدم في تحضير الورق للغرض ذاته، أو يُحْصَل عليه من أشجار الغابات ونفايات الأشغال الخشبية. وما تزال بعض ألياف القطن والكتان مستخدمة في عمل ورق الكتابة العالي الجودة، وورق المكاتبات التجارية والأشغال الفنية والمستندات التي تحفظ لسنوات عدة.

تحضرالعجينة الخشبية من أنواع متعددة من الخشب، تشمل خشب الحور الرَّجراج والزَّان والتنّوب وخشب الصمغ والشوكران والبلوط والصَّنوبر وخشب القضبان. وقد كانت الألياف المستخدمة في تحضير الورق في حقبة مضت خلايا حية في خشب جذع الشجرة. والألياف أنابيب دقيقة مجوفة ومغلقة عند أحد طرفيها وبأطوال تتراوح ما بين 1 و 5 ملم. وتعمل مادة اللجنين الموجودة في الخشب على الاحتفاظ بالألياف مع بعضها.

في بعض الأحيان يعاد استخدام نفايات الورق لعمل ورق جديد بوساطة عملية تُعَرف بعملية إعادة تدوير الورق. ولإنجاز هذه العملية تقوم حاويات كبيرة تعرف بالعجَّانات بتحويل الصحف والمجلات وبقايا المطبوعات الأخرى إلى عجينة قابلة للاستعمال. ويُزال الحبر من الورق باستخدام المذيبات والمواد الكيميائية الأخرى والمنظفات الصناعية وطرق تنظيف خاصة. وتُعَرف الألياف المسترجعة (المعاد تدويرها) في بعض الأحيان بالألياف الثانوية. ويستخدم مصنعو الورق الألياف الثانوية لعمل الورق المقوى وبعض ورق الطباعة والمناديل والمناشف الورقية
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']عمليات تجهيز العجينة الورقية. هناك ثلاثة أنواع من العمليات المستخدمة في تحويل الخشب إلى عجينة لعمل الورق، وهذه العمليات هي: 1- عمليات آلية 2- عمليات كيميائية 3- عمليات شبه كيميائية. وتضم العمليات شبه الكيميائية العمليات الآلية والكيميائية معاً. وتُعَدّ عملية طحن الخشب بالحجر أقدم عملية آلية لتجهيز عجينة الورق من الخشب. ويتم في هذه العملية كبس أو ضغط قطع صغيرة من جذوع الأشجار بحجر الطحن المعد لهذا الغرض بطريقة خاصة، حيث تؤدي الحرارة المتولدة من الاحتكاك إلى تسخين اللجنين بين الألياف ومن ثم تليينه، وعندئذ يصبح حجر الطحن قادرًا على طحن وإزالة الألياف بسهولة من سطح الخشب. وفي عملية العجن الآلية الحرارية تُسخن أولاً رقائق الخشب، ثم تُدخل بعد ذلك بين قرصين دوارين لآلة المُصَفي حيث تقوم أقراصه بتقطيع الخشب المُسَخن إلى ألياف منفردة.

وتذيب المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في عمليات العجن مادة اللجنين من بين ألياف الخشب، حيث يغسل الخشب أولاً ويقطع إلى رقائق بأطوال تتراوح ما بين 12 - 25ملم، ثم تُطْبَخ رقائق الخشب في محلول حمضي بعملية العجن المعروفة بعملية الكبريتيت الكيميائية في صهريج ضغط مسخن ببخار الماء يعُرف بالهاضمة. أما في عملية كرفت المعروفة أيضًا باسم عملية الكبريتات، فتطبخ رقائق الخشب في محلول الصودا الكاوية وكبريتيد الصوديوم. وبالإمكان القيام بعملية الطبخ في الهاضمة الكلية أو في برج كبير يُعرف بالهاضم المستمر.

وتستخدم الكيميائيات في العمليات شبه الكيميائية لتليين مادة اللجنين، ثم تقوم المُصَفيات القُرصية بفصل الألياف عن بعضها.

وتُغْسَل عجائن الورق المنتجة بأي من هذه الطرق، ثم تمرر من خلال سلسلة من المناخل؛ لإزالة العقد والشوائب الجامدة والمواد الغريبة الأخرى. وقد تجرى عملية قصر (تبييض) لبعض العجائن لإنتاج رقائق ورق أكثر بياضًا.


التنقية. تمرر العجينة في عملية التنقية بين الصفائح الدوارة للمُصَفي القُرصي، حيث تؤدي عملية التنقية الآلية للعجائن إلى انحلال جدران خلايا الألياف، مما يجعلها أكثر مرونة. وتحدد كمية التنقية التي تتلقاها العجينة نوعية الورق المنتج منها.


تشكيل رقيقة الورق. كانت جميع الأوراق في السابق تُحضَّر يدويًا رقيقة تلو أخرى. أما اليوم فإن آلة عمل الورق التي تعرف بآلة فوردرنيير يمكنها عمل رقيقة الورق بصفة مستمرة بعرض يصل إلى نحو عشرة أمتار وبسرعة أكبر من تسعمائة متر في الدقيقة. ويصل طول بعض آلات فوردرنيير إلى ما يزيد على 110م. ولعمل رقيقة الورق يقوم جهاز يعرف بالصندوق الرأسي بفرش خليط الماء والألياف عبر ما يعرف بالسلك على امتداد آلة فوردرنيير ويتسرب الماء تاركًا الألياف على سطح السلك.

وعندما تصبح العجينة مكوَّنة من خُمس واحد من الألياف وأربعة أخماس من الماء تصبح الرقيقة قوية بدرجة كافية ويُمكن إزاحتها عن السلك. ثم تمرر الرقيقة بعد ذلك بين أسطوانتي ضغط كبيرتين تعملان على عصر الماء من الرقيقة حتى تصبح مكوَّنة من جزءين متساويين تقريباً، أحدهما ألياف والآخر ماء. وعندما يزال معظم الماء المتخلف تمرر الرقيقة فوق أسطوانات مسخَّنة ببخار الماء وتنشأ أثناء عملية التجفيف الروابط الكيميائية التي تحافظ على ترابط جزيئات هذه الرقيقة.

ويمكن صقل الرقيقة الجافة وتنعيمها بضغطها بين أسطوانات تشكيلة الصقل، ثم تُلَفُّ بعد ذلك على هيئة بكرات ورق ضخمة وتشحن إلى وحدات التصنيع لعمل المنتجات النهائية.

تماثل الآلات ذات السلك المزدوج أو التوأم آلات فوردنيير لعمل الورق مع وجود اختلاف بسيط يتمثل في أن رقيقة الورق في هذه الحالة تتشكل بين منخلين متحركين، مما يمُكن صُناع الورق من إزالة الماء على جانبي الرقيقة.

وتُستخدم الآلة الأسطوانية لعمل الورق المقوى والورق الثقيل الوزن، حيث تغمر أسطوانة مغطاة بالسلك تُعْرَف بالقالب جزئيًا، في وعاء ضخم للماء والألياف وتُدار فيه. وهنا تنشأ رقيقة الورق على الأسطوانة نتيجة لتسرُّب الماء من خلال الغطاء الغربالي أو المُنْخُلي للأسطوانة، ثم تنزع الرقيقة الرطبة بحزام قماش متحركٍ يُعَرف باللُّبادة. وتتيح هذه الطريقة تكوين ووضع عدة رقائق من الألياف في طبقات متراصة فوق اللبادة الواحدة لعمل الورق المُقوى المتعدد الطبقات. وتضغط الرقائق المتكونة فوق الآلات الأسطوانية وتجفف قبل لفها على البكرة.[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'][/font]

أنواع الورق ​تعددت أنواع الورق في بقاع الدولة الإسلامية فكان هناك الطلحي، والنوحي، والجعفري، والفرعوني، والطاهري، نسبة إلى أسماء صانعيه. وأدى ذلك إلى تسهيل إنتاج الكتب بطريقة كبيرة. وفي أقل من قرن من الزمان، أنتج المسلمون مئات الآلاف من نسخ الكتب التي ازدانت بها مئات المكتبات العامة والخاصة في كل أرجاء العالم من الصين شرقا إلى الأندلس غربا. 
ومن الأندلس أدخل المسلمون الورق إلى أوروبا، وكان الأوروبيون في ذلك الوقت يكتبون على رقوق من جلود الحيوانات بل اعتاد الرهبان على حك مؤلفات عظماء اليونان المدونة على الرق ليكتبوا بدلا منها مواعظهم الدينية، مما أدى إلى ضياع الكثير من تراث اليونان العلمي والثقافي. كما عرفت أنواع أخرى مختلفة من الورق حسب طبيعة نسيجها وأليافها وألوانها الأحمر، الأزرق، الأخضر، الأصفر .. ، وكانت الأوراق من اللون الواحد تعد لاحتواء النصوص المفضلة لدى الكاتب أو للمحافظة على الصفحة المزخرفة ولمنحها بهاء ورونقًا خاصَّيْن. 
وظلت صناعة الورق في تطور وأخذت أهمية كبرى بخاصة بعد اختراع جوتنبرج لأول ماكينة طباعة، وبدأ معها الاهتمام بأنواع الأوراق المختلفة، وبدأت التكنولوجيا الحديثة تقوم بدورها في تلك الصناعة، إلى أن أصبح الأمر الآن أكبر بكثير من مجرد أوراق للطباعة وأخرى للتغليف، وإنما أصبحت هناك أشكال وأنواع كلٌّ يؤدي دورا مختلفا على حسب المصدر الأول لاستخراجه. 
فهناك الورق المأخوذ أساسًا من الأشجار الإبرية، والتي توجد عادة في المناطق الشمالية الباردة من أوروبا، وهناك أوراق تشبع بألياف السليلوز لكي تأخذ ملمس القماش ورونقه، أو لأنها تعطي مواصفات جيدة عند الطبع عليها، ويكون مصدرها الأساسي القطن وأشجار الأرز ومصاص القصب. 
ولم يقتصر الأمر على طرق وأنواع الورق، وإنما أصبحت هناك مواصفات أخرى أكثر دقة وتعقيدًا؛ حيث نجد أجهزة خاصة لقياس لمعان سطح الورق، وجهاز لقياس قوة ومتانة شد الورق الذي يستخدم في عمليات التغليف وأيضًا نسبة الحموضة والقلوية . 
ومن أكثر أنواع الورق رواجا

1- ورق الجرائد : 

وهو ورق خفيف قليل المتانة قصير العمر شديد التشرب للسوائل. 
2- ورق المجلات :

وهو يشبه ورق الجرائد ، إلا أنه يتميز عنه بلمعانه الواضح . ويصنع كلا النوعين من اللب المستخلص بالطريقة الكيمياوية . 
3- ورق الكرتون : وهو نوعين : 


النوع المضلع : ويتكون من عدة طبقات ، ويستخدم لإنتاج صناديق التعبئة . 
النوع الرمادي : ويصنع بتجفيف عجينة اللب المستخدمة فيه بأفران خاصة ، بدلا من اسطوانات التجفيف ، ويستخدم في تجليد المطبوعات المختلفة . 
4- الورق المقوي :

ويعالج اللب المستخدم في تصنيعه بمواد كيماوية مختلفة ، ويطلي بطبقات من الشمع ، حيث يستخدم في تغليف المواد الغذائية . 
أهم الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة الورق ​ 
الأخشاب 

تنقسم الأخشاب المستخدمة في صناعة الورق إلي قسمين :

الأول : أخشاب لينة 
مثل أخشاب شجر الصنوبر والأناناس والتنوب ، وتتميز هذه الأخشاب بأليافها الطويلة ، ولذلك تستخدم في صناعة معظم أنواع الورق . 
الثاني : أخشاب صلبة 
مثل أخشاب شجر الصمغ والحور ، والقيقب ، والبلوط ، وتتميز هذه الأخشاب بأليافها القصيرة ، ويستخدم لب هذه الأخشاب في صناعة أوراق الطباعة ، والكتابة والأنواع الفاخرة من الورق . 
ونظرا لفقر الكثير من دول العالم وعلي رأسهم مصر من هذه الغابات ، يلجأ عددا منها إلي إضافة قش الأرز والقمح إلي لب الأخشاب في تصنيع الورق . 
صناعة الورق وراء نقص لحاء الخشب

و أدى الاستخدام المتزايد للورق في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر إلى وجود نقص في لحاء الخشب الذي كان المادة الخام الكافية الوحيدة المعروفة لصانعي الورق الأوربيين. وفي الوقت ذاته، جرت محاولات لتقليل تكلفة الورق عن طريق اختراع ماكينة تحل محل عملية الصب اليدوية المستخدمة في صناعة الورق. وقد صنعت أول ماكينة عملية عام 1203هـ / 1789 م وقد اخترعها المخترع الفرنسي نيكولاس لويس روبرت. وقد تطور ماكينة روبرت هذه الأخوان هنري فوردينير ووسيلي فوردينير عام 1217هـ / 1803 م. كما حلت مشكلة صناعة الورق من مواد خام رخيصة من خلال التوصل إلى عملية تصنيع لب الورق حوالي عام 1840م، كما تم التوصل إلى عمليات إنتاج اللب كيميائيا بعد ذلك بحوالي عشر سنوات. 
وحاليا يصنع أكثر من 95% من الورق من سلولوز الخشب. حيث يستخدم لب الخشب فقط في صناعة الأنواع الرخيصة من الورق مثل ذلك المستخدم في ورق الجرائد، أما الأنواع الأرقى فيستخدم فيها الخشب المعالج كيميائيا واللب وخليط من اللب وألياف اللحاء. . وتعد أفضل أنواع الورق - مثل تلك المستخدمة في الكتابة - تلك المصنوعة من ألياف اللحاء 

صناعة الورق ​ 
تصنيع الورق :

وحتى تبدأ عزيزي القاريء في مشروعك الصغير ، يجب أن تعلم أولا أن صناعة الورق تشمل المجالات التالية : 


ورق الطباعة والكتابة والتصوير . 
ورق الصحف . 
الكراسات المدرسية . 
ورق التغليف بما في ذلك الأسمنت . 
الورق المقوى والمموج . 
صناعة لب الورق . 
ورق لف السجائر . 
ورق المناديل والحفاضات . 
الأطباق والأوعية الورقية . 
المنتجات الورقية الأخرى 
تصنيع الورق آليا 

عند صناعة الورق آليا ينظف اللحاء المستخدم باستخدام الماكينة من أجل التخلص من الغبار أو الرماد والمواد الغريبة. 
وبعد عملية التنظيف هذه، يوضع اللحاء في غلاية دائرية كبيرة حيث يغلي اللحاء والجير تحت ضغط البخار لمدة تصل إلى عدة ساعات. ويتحد الجير مع الدهون والمواد الغريبة الأخرى الموجودة في اللحاء ليكون صابونا غير قابل للذوبان، ويمكن التخلص من هذا الصابون فيما بعد، كما أن هذا الجير يقلل أية صبغة ملونة موجودة في المركبات الملونة. ثم يحول اللحاء إلى ماكينة تسمى هولاندر وهي عبارة عن حوض مقسم طوليا بحيث تشكل سلسلة متصلة حول الحوض. وفي أحد نصفي الحوض، توجد أسطوانة أفقية تحمل سلسلة من السكاكين التي تدور بسرعة بالقرب من لوح قاعدة منحني وهو الآخر مزود بسكاكين. ويمر الخليط المكون من اللحاء والمياه بين الأسطوانة ولوح القاعدة ويتحول اللحاء إلى ألياف. 
وفي النصف الآخر من الحوض، توجد أسطوانة غسيل مجوفة مغطاة بطبقة عبارة عن شبكة رقيقة منظمة بطريقة معينة بحيث تمتص المياه من الحوض تاركة اللحاء والألياف خلفها. 
وأثناء تدفق خليط اللحاء والمياه حول الهولاندر، يتم التخلص من القاذورات وينقع اللحاء تدريجيا حتى يتحلل تماما إلى ألياف مفردة. وبعد ذلك يتم إدخال اللحاء المبتل في ماكينة هولاندر فرعية من أجل فصل الألياف مرة أخرى. وعند هذه النقطة، تضاف مواد تلوين ومواد غراء كالصمغ أو نوع من الراتينج ومواد حشو مثل كبريتات الجير أو الصلصال النقي، وذلك لزيادة وزن وحجم الورق. 
كيف يتم تصنيع الورق آليا ؟ 


عند صناعة الورق آليا ينظف اللحاء المستخدم باستخدام الماكينة من أجل التخلص من الغبار أو الرماد والمواد الغريبة. 
وبعد عملية التنظيف هذه، يوضع اللحاء في غلاية دائرية كبيرة حيث يغلي اللحاء والجير تحت ضغط البخار لمدة تصل إلى عدة ساعات. 
ويتحد الجير مع الدهون والمواد الغريبة الأخرى الموجودة في اللحاء ليكون صابونا غير قابل للذوبان، ويمكن التخلص من هذا الصابون فيما بعد، كما أن هذا الجير يقلل أية صبغة ملونة موجودة في المركبات الملونة. 
ثم يحول اللحاء إلى ماكينة تسمى هولاندر وهي عبارة عن حوض مقسم طوليا بحيث تشكل سلسلة متصلة حول الحوض. وفي أحد نصفي الحوض، توجد أسطوانة أفقية تحمل سلسلة من السكاكين التي تدور بسرعة بالقرب من لوح قاعدة منحني وهو الآخر مزود بسكاكين. 
ويمر الخليط المكون من اللحاء والمياه بين الأسطوانة ولوح القاعدة ويتحول اللحاء إلى ألياف. وفي النصف الآخر من الحوض، توجد أسطوانة غسيل مجوفة مغطاة بطبقة عبارة عن شبكة رقيقة منظمة بطريقة معينة بحيث تمتص المياه من الحوض تاركة اللحاء والألياف خلفها. 
وأثناء تدفق خليط اللحاء والمياه حول الهولاندر، يتم التخلص من القاذورات وينقع اللحاء تدريجيا حتى يتحلل تماما إلى ألياف مفردة. 
وبعد ذلك يتم إدخال اللحاء المبتل في ماكينة هولاندر فرعية من أجل فصل الألياف مرة أخرى. 
وعند هذه النقطة، تضاف مواد تلوين ومواد غراء كالصمغ أو نوع من الراتينج ومواد حشو مثل كبريتات الجير أو الصلصال النقي، وذلك لزيادة وزن وحجم الورق
صناعة الورق في مصر ​ 
علي الرغم من رواج هذه الصناعة الكبري في مصر ، إلا أن هناك العديد من المعوقات التي تصادفها ، وتجعلها تتراجع للخلف ، ولعل احدث هذه المعوقات ما أثير مؤخرا حول مشكلة تصدير ورق الدشت ، وتأثيره علي توقف مصانع العاشر من رمضان ، فقد انتهت شعبة صناعة الورق والطباعة والتغليف بجمعية مستثمري العاشر من رمضان من إعداد مذكرة لرفعها للدكتور علي الصعيدي وزير الصناعة والتنمية التكنولوجية تطالب فيها بإزالة المعوقات التي تواجه صناعة الورق بمدينة العاشر . وصرح المهندس محمد جمال رئيس الشعبة بالجمعية أن هذه الصناعة تواجه مشكلة كبيرة تهدد بتوقف المصانع ، وهي تصدير جزء كبير جدا من المواد الخام الخاصة بالإنتاج للخارج وخاصة ورق الدشت ، الذي يمثل نسبة كبيرة من المواد الخام اللازمة لصناعات الورق مما يستدعي استيراده في صورة خامات ورقية أو استيراد الدشت ذاته مرة أخري ، وذلك يؤثر علي ارتفاع سعر المنتج النهائي إلي جانب صعوبة تدبير العملة مما يتسبب في ارتفاع قيمة الدولار مرة أخرى ، بالإضافة إلي تعدد المشكلات مع الجمارك . وذكرت جريدة الوفد المصرية في عددها الصادر يوم الأربعاء 22 سبتمبر الحالي أن أصحاب مصانع الكراسات والكشاكيل أعربوا عن استعدادهم لخفض أسعار منتجاتهم في الأسواق . وقد طالب أصحاب المصانع بتخفيض أسعار الورق المنتج محليا بعد خفض الجمارك علي اللب المستورد ، وأكد أصحاب المصانع أن الشركات الثلاثة المنتجة للورق لم تخفض أسعار منتجاتها حتى الآن . كما حذر عمرو كمال خضر رئيس شعبة مستوردي الورق بغرفة تجارة القاهرة من مخطط أصحاب المصانع الأوربية المنتجة للورق ، والمخالفة لاشتراطات البيئة ، بعرض بيعها علي رجال الأعمال المصريين . وأوضح " خضر " أن سعر المصنع المستعمل لا يتجاوز 500 ألف دولار ، ويتم منح تسهيلات ضخمة في السداد وبدون فوائد ، مشيرا إلي تعاقد اثنين من رجال الأعمال المصريين علي شراء مصنعين خلال الفترة الماضية . جدير بالذكر أن الاتحاد الأوروبي كان قد منح مهلة لأصحاب المصانع المنتجة لورق الكتابة والطباعة الضارة بالبيئة للتخلص منها. كما رفض أصحاب مصانع الورق بيع الورق للمطابع والتجار بنظام الأجل ، بحجة أن زيادة نسبة البروتستو ارتفعت في هذا المجال ، وعليه فقد تقدم أحمد عاطف رئيس شعبة أصحاب المطابع باتحاد الصناعات المصرية بمذكرة احتجاج للعديد من المسئولين يتهم فيها أصحاب المصانع بالاحتكار . ودعت الجمعية العمومية لغرفة الطباعة باتحاد الصناعات إلي اتخاذ عدد من الإجراءات للخروج من أزمة الورق التي تزايدت في الفترة الأخيرة ، وأصبحت تهدد نشاط نحو أربعة آلاف و 500 مطبعة . وأكد سامح نصير مدير عام الغرفة آن توصيات الجمعية العمومية تشمل استثمارات مصانع الورق لمضاعفة إنتاجها خاصة مصنعي قنا وأدفو ، وخفض الرسوم الجمركية علي ورق الكتابة والطباعة من 10 % إلي 5 % ، خاصة أن الـ 10 % المخفضة تساوي تقريبا قيمة فروق الجمارك المحسوبة علي أساس سعر الصرف الجديد للدولار . كما أوصت الجمعية العمومية بأن يجري الاتفاق بين الشركات الوطنية للورق فيما بينها علي أن يكون هناك تخصص لكل مصنع ، لإنتاج نوع معين من الورق لزيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية له علي حساب الأنواع الأخرى ، ولتجنب أي تضارب فيما بينها في إنتاج أنواع تتراكم في المخازن ، مما يهدر طاقته ، وأن تتدخل الحكومة وبشكل فوري في تدبير موارد الشركات الوطنية من النقد الأجنبي لجلب المواد الأولية الأساسية حتى لا تتوقف عمليات التصدير بأسعار تقل عن المباع منها بالسوق المحلي تحت الحاجة الملحة للدولار لهذه المصانع. وأوضح نصير أن المشكلة تتركز في عدم قدرة الإنتاج المحلي من الورق علي توفير احتياجات الاستهلاك لعدة أسباب منها أن الإنتاج المحلي لا يرتقي إلي مستوي الإنتاج العالمي ، إلا في شركة واحدة من الشركات الوطنية وهي شركة " قنا " للورق والتي تبلغ الطاقة الإنتاجية القصوى لها 90 ألف طن ، والذي لا يمثل إلا 25 % من حجم الاستهلاك المحلي ، ولا يتعدى 51.8 % من احتياجات قطاع التعليم وحجم الطلبات المقدمة لشركة " قنا " يفوق طاقتها ، وهذا يؤدي لتأخرها بشكل مستمر في التوريد للمطابع مما ينتج عنه عدم قدرة المطابع علي الوفاء بالتزاماتها خاصة في ظل إحجام معظم المستوردين عن استيراد الورق خاصة بعد تحرير سعر الصرف وارتفاع أسعار الاستيراد ، مما أدي إلي زيادة النقص بشكل كبير في المعروض سواء محليا أو مستوردا ، بالإضافة إلي تحويل شركة قنا بكامل طاقاتها الإنتاجية لإنتاج ورق الطباعة مما أدي إلي زيادة النقص الحاد في ورق الصحف ، الذي يستخدم في بعض أنواع الكتب ، وفي نفس الوقت لم تستطع الشركة تغطية احتياجات السوق المحلي من ورق الكتابة والطباعة . وأضاف نصير أن اتجاه شركة قنا لتصدير 25 % من إنتاجها أدي لزيادة الفجوة ، وشركة ادفو للورق إنتاجها لا يماثل من حيث الجودة للشركة سالفة الذكر ، ولكن يمكن استخدام إنتاجها في بعض الأعمال الطباعية كالكتاب ذي اللون الواحد نظرا لأن هناك مشكلات فنية كثيرة تصعب من استخدامه في الكتب ذات الطباعة الملونة . وأشار إلي أن إتتاج الشركة الأهلية للورق هو من ورق الكرافت والفلونتج الخاص بتصنيع العبوات الكرتونية ، وكل إنتاج شركة راكتا من ورق الطباعة ، لا يمكن استخدامه إلا في الأعمال الطباعية القائمة علي الاستخدامات الخاصة بورق اللف وطباعة الأكياس ، وبعض النشرات الداخلية للشركات وبعض المطبوعات الخاصة بطباعة اللوائح والقوانين من خلال المطابع الأميرية .


----------



## رائد الرائد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على الجهد ولك خالص الود


----------



## احمد الجبوري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع شيق ولطيف 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد عمارنة (29 يوليو 2008)

Thank You & wish you luck


----------



## أسد الدَين (29 يوليو 2008)

thank you for this information


----------



## باسم العلوش (30 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيميائي مصطفى (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على التفصيل والوضوح


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام ح (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## معتز التجاني (11 سبتمبر 2008)

والله اني اتمنى لك من كل قلبي التوفيق والنجاح في مجالك وان يوفقك الله في نصر الدين بعلمك ومعرفتك


----------



## وضاحة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you for this information


----------



## احمد صدقى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام ...
ولتكن البداية بالهدف ، الفكرة الساسية ، الدورة الاساسية للتبريد .
الدرس الاول 
الهدف الاساسي من عملية التكييف
هو تحسين درجة حرارة الغرفة ودرجة الرطوبة علي ان تكون كالاتي :-
1 - درجة حرارة الغرفة في التبريد 22 + ، - 2 درجة مئوية 
2 - درجة حرارة الغرفة في التدفئة 28 + ، - 2 درجة مئوية 
3 - الرطوبة 50 + 5 % 
الفكرة اللاساسية :-
تعتمد الفكرة الساسية في التبريد علي انتقال الحرارة بين المياه المبردة (المثلجة ) والهواء الذي درجة حرارته تعتمد علي المنطقة (درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي)

الدورة الاساسية للتبريد (Refrigeration Cycle) :-

في هذه الحالة يستخدم الفريون كوسيلة تبريد .





1- الكباس Compressor :- 
ويتم شحن الفريون من الاسطوانات اليه في صورة غاز ويقوم بضغط الفريون حتي يخرج منه ذات ضغط عالي ودرجة حرارة عاليه تصل الي 50 درجة مئوية .
2- المكثف Condenser Or Heat Exchanging Pipes :-
وهو عبارة عن مواسير نحاس وحولها زعانف من الالومنيوم وتسمي Copper Tubes Aluminum Fins ويمر الفريون في هذه المواسير النحاس ذات درجة حرارة عاليه ويمر عليها الهواء فيتم انتقال الحرارة بين الهواء والفريون فيتم تسخين الهواء وتوزيعه علي الزعانف Fins وطرد الهواء الساخن الي الخارج مما يقلل من درجة حرارة الفريون القائم بعملية التبريد ويخرج الفريون في صورة سائل . 










3- صمام التمدد Expansion Valve :-
يمر بها الفريون السائل ويخرج منها في صورة رذاذ Spray نتيجة عملية الخنق Throttling ذات درجة حرارة منخفضة وضغط منخفض .















4- المبخر Evaporator :-
وهو عبارة عن مواسير نحاس وحولها زعانف من الالومنيوم وتسمي Copper Tubes Aluminum Fins ايضا" مثل Condenser ويمر الفريون في هذه المواسير النحاس ذات درجة حرارة منخفضة ويمر عليها الهواء المراد تبريده الذي تم سحبه من الغرفة حيث يمر الهواء علي مواسير الفريون المبردة ويتم توزيعه علي Fins مما يزيد من مساحة سطح انتقال الحرارة بين الهواء ومواسير الفريون 
وأخيرا" يتم دفع الهواء بواسطة مروحة الي الغرفة المراد تكييفها .
و أخيرا" يدخل الفريون مرة أخري علي الكباس بعد تحوله من الصورة السائلة الي الصورة الغازية حتي لا يتلف الكباس وتستمر الدورة ... 





والله الموفق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mo7aaa (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*الطباعه والنشر والتغليف*

انا سعيد جداااااااا بهذا الموضوع لان انا بدر طباعة ونشر وتغليف وصراحه انت افتنى كتير وربنا يباركلك ولو فى المزيد اكون اسعد ....................................مشكورررررررررررررررر:13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## ابوالجعلى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك 10,000 عافية 
الموضوع رائع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى على المجهود الرائع ولى سؤال اتمنى ان اجد الجواب عندك وهو عن كيفية معالجة سطح اسطوانة التجفيف وهى ما تسمى بالميتاليزاشن ما هى خاماتها وكيفية المعالجة وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## radwan1212 (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع جميل جداً 
شكراً لك


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير من فترة عمدور عن هالصناعة بس مالقيت بهالترتيب والسلاسة
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور 
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بل اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور 
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جهدك مشكور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed al-hafidh (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذا المجهود لقد كان فعلا موضوعا جيدا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmed magdy ahmed (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدااااااااااا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## اسلام البدوي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافادة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## محمودالسيدابراهيم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chemico 1981 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------

